# GPS Trackers



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I know riding solo isn't advised but sometimes it seems like a good option for numerous reasons.

I figure my phone is always in my pocket so I can be traced if I get thrown, but my bigger concern is something to track my horse if we become separated. Avoid the issues that others have been through with long drawn out searches (so far all successful).

I have been looking at the SPOT Trace device, but figured there may be more options out there that will either work better, don't have a yearly contract ($100/year for the SPOT Trace, seems a bit steep but worth it if it was actually needed), or just other ideas some of you may have.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

SPOT. Hands down. $100/year is cheap insurance for a variety of What-If factors - your horse bolting off on it's own, or you taking a spill or having a medical emergency of some sort and needing assistance but dealing with a broken or otherwise non functional cellphone.

Yes, you could securely attach a cellphone with a GPS tracking feature (an iPhone with Find My iPhone enabled would be a good example), but the durability and functionality is not going to be anywhere near the level of a satellite device like SPOT. The first time your horse rolls and busts that cellphone all to pieces, you or your horse goes somewhere with no cell service, or the battery dies (Really, most smartphones will only last a day at best, and a whole lot less when tracking features are enabled) you're going to find yourself no further ahead than you were before.

Invest the money in a SPOT if you're really serious.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

interesting.....is this a tag that attaches to the horse? So it can be used on multiple horses? I am off to Google-land!

We lost a horse for days after an endurance ride in the deep woods. They went out everyday on horseback and 4 wheelers, but he died before they found him.....he was tangled in briars, and they had gone all around him and not seen nor heard him.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Garmin makes some remote trainers for dogs that could be adapted for horses......they ain't cheap....

Have a look at Garmins web page.....


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

greentree said:


> interesting.....is this a tag that attaches to the horse? So it can be used on multiple horses? I am off to Google-land!



i was hoping others had tried it, I may have to be the first.

it's just a small battery powered locator that can be traced so it could be moved from saddle bag to saddle bag, thrown in the trailer when you're parked somewhere although it's mixed reviews as to how well it transmits through metal.

the dog trackers are what got me thinking there should be something available, but i'm not wanting to pay an outrageous price like some of the used units I have seen.


----------

